# Skyline R34 GTR For Sale - US Registered



## svsgt1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello,

My 2000 Skyline R34 GTR is for sale. It only has 19k miles and is in near perfect condition. It is my person car and I drive it about every other day. It was legally imported as parts into the US. It has a US title and registration as a "specialty construction" car (kit car) and is currently insured through Progressive. For more pictures of information please email me at [email protected] or call me at 954-649-9434. I'm aksing $65k obo. 

Thanks,
Adam Grosso


----------

